# 1/2 windshield vs full windshield.



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Would like to know the benefits of the 1/2.. Does this keep the dust out? Will it keep the rain out pretty well? Does this pretty much cut the wind, Etc.?

Thanks


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

just go with a windshield that folds. 

Neither a full nor a half will keep dust out. You'll need to essentially get a full cab for that.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

it makes it worse


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

As txjustin stated, you need a full cab to keep dust out. A full windshield sucks when it's hot out. A half windshield probably isn't fun in the cold or rain. I bought the flip-up windshield from SuperATV. It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

We bought a Quadboss flip down windshield. Very easy to operate & can shoot with window flipped down


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bought the flipup from super ATV, don't know if we got a bad unit or what but about 4 months into it the frame bent when I went to pull it down. Now it just sits in the back yard giving me something to weedeat around. 
The full windshield increased dust to a ridiculous amount, put a rear windshield on to try and reduce the vacuum that pulled it back into the cab. then it just came in on the side footwells. Like mentioned, appears the only way to beat the dust is a full enclosure. 
Im just gonna keep a cheapo Velcro roll up one and put it on when its raining.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Navi said:


> Bought the flipup from super ATV, don't know if we got a bad unit or what but about 4 months into it the frame bent when I went to pull it down. Now it just sits in the back yard giving me something to weedeat around.
> The full windshield increased dust to a ridiculous amount, put a rear windshield on to try and reduce the vacuum that pulled it back into the cab. then it just came in on the side footwells. Like mentioned, appears the only way to beat the dust is a full enclosure.
> Im just gonna keep a cheapo Velcro roll up one and put it on when its raining.


SuperATV's customer service is awesome. The bottom 1/2 windshield section on mine cracked and split after about a month of being installed. When I installed it, it appeared one of the bends wasn't molded correctly, and I had to put it in a pretty good bind to get it to mount. I sent pictures to them when this occurred and they sent me a whole new bottom windshield and all new mounting hardware. I'm sure they would go good on replacing whatever broke on yours as well.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

On my Ranger there is not much dust in the cab with the window up. Down the dust is thick.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

My back window keeps more dust out than anything else but i do have a full cab but with door off its not bad


----------

